
Google Music Service - joao
http://music.google.com/music
======
cypherpunks01
From the screenshot, it looks even less useful than Amazon's player.

You have to upload all of your own music yourself, which would take forever
for anyone who has a collection big enough that they can't carry on their
phone or ipod. Also, there is absolutely no conceivable benefit to musicians.
At least amazon allows you to easily buy albums.

There doesn't appear to be any useful additional functionality either. Social
interaction, concert ticket listings, artist info, last.fm tag data, lyrics
and all the other things I'd want from a google music service don't look like
they're going to be available.

~~~
petervandijck
I think you forget the core value: listen to your music everywhere.

That isn't compelling?

~~~
tybris
Cool, I'll just upload all my music, turn on my car radio, and ... hey wait a
minute.

~~~
thomasgerbe
1\. Upload music. 2\. Turn on car radio 3\. Connect smartphone to car radio

~~~
spydez
This is what I do.

Now I just need my phone to auto-realize it's in the car and start playing
music over Bluetooth or something to the car stereo. Too bad I have an iPhone
- if I had an Android I'd be tempted to implement this myself.

------
slackerIII
If you are interested in this problem but can't get into the beta yet, check
out my app: <http://www.audiogalaxy.com>.

You have to leave your home computer running, but it is totally free,
available outside of the US, and has both Android and iOS apps.

~~~
jeffclark
Oh my... did you guys (Audiogalaxy) have P2P file downloading waaay back in
the day, like 2001-2002?

I want to say the first or second thing I was told by roommates to install
when I booted up my first computer in college was an Audiogalaxy client.

Logo looks familiar... name sounds familiar... say it's so?

~~~
slackerIII
Yup, that is us. We were out of the music biz for a while
(<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/foldershare>) but are back now with a
slightly different business model.

~~~
jamesbritt
_Audiogalaxy doesn't support Linux natively. However, you can run it under
Wine._

:(

I'll give it a shot using Wine, but a real client would be so much better.

------
lostbit
_We're sorry. Music Beta is currently only available in the United States_

It bothers me when this happens... I end giving up to find proxies or other
ways to reach the site.

~~~
p4bl0
Same here. This happen so often that I might consider renting a VPS in the US
to use it as a proxy. I found some at $5/mo with 250GB/mo for bandwidth, I
even think it's enough to share and pay only $2.5/mo...

~~~
Plugawy
That's what I did - I got a cheapest VPS for $5 so that I can stream stuff
from Hulu/CrunchyRoll/and few other services.

Plus - it's always useful to have a VPS anyway.

~~~
mustpax
Do you just port forward with SSH via -D? Or do you use some sort of VPN
solution?

~~~
p4bl0
Yep what I would do is just `ssh -C -N -D <port> <host>` and then tell my
browser to use the SOCKS proxy at localhost:<port>.

(BTW, -D create a SOCKS proxy, port fowarding is done using -L :-).)

------
martingordon
Requires Flash; no Linux manager available.

~~~
cypherpunks01
Where's the HTML5 love? :(

------
nek4life
This is not what I thought they would be releasing at all. I was hoping that
it would just introspect your personal music collection and allow you access
to any track that it found that had a match in their music catalog. I really
don't want to upload my entire music collection somewhere else as it would
take forever and while it's free now there may be usage fees on transfer in
the future.

~~~
kin
i drool to what you thought they would be releasing.

EDIT: by drool i mean salivate. that certainly sounds like an amazing service.

~~~
smhinsey
The frustrating thing is that's how lala worked. The upside is that maybe
possibly Apple will keep that feature for their version of it.

------
cyanbane
One thing that I have been thinking about in relation to all these new
streaming services coming out is that one thing that I am really keen on
seeing is if the service will allow exporting of your listens, to last.fm for
scrobling or just general export of listen analytics. I am hoping it is in the
pipe line for Amazon & Google and whatever Apple delivers - however I am not
holding my breath. I think google has the best shot of allowing the data
captured out but for people like myself who really enjoying sending that info
into other people's suggestion algos I hope with this new line of services I
am not put in a box and forced to only use on the suggestion features of the
provider (which usually only ends up being from record companies whom they
have deals with). Don't fail me Google ;) !

~~~
psychotik
Audiogalaxy scrobbles to Last.fm, FWIW

~~~
cyanbane
as does rdio.com (pure streaming service). One of the features I like about
both.

------
est
Note: music.google.cn is available in China for years now.

~~~
cypherpunks01
Can you explain very briefly what it does? The only part I can read is "Music
streaming/download services are not available in your region"

Is it the same product they're rolling out in the US?

~~~
liuliu
It is not the same. It is free for search, download and stream, and Google
China actually has a deal with big Chinese Record Labels. But from what
learned years ago, it cannot stream music to mobile devices.

~~~
est
> a deal with big Chinese Record Labels

Are you sure?

music.google.cn is cooperated with YaoMing's top100.cn, here is the list of
labels

<http://www.top100.cn/corparation/>

------
jbail
Is the service called "Music Beta"? Or is it just that the Music service is
currently in a beta release?

The logo is pretty confusing with equal size given to both 'music' and 'beta'.
While I'm excited to try the service, I find the logo a bit awkward and
underwhelming.

~~~
thisisblurry
Google has decided that music in general is still in the beta stage. I don't
see them ever removing that label.

------
bherms
Looks like they're finally putting the Simplify Media technology to use. That
was my favorite app on iPhone and I used it at work constantly too.

------
zacharypinter
I would love for them to integrate podcasts with this. Google Listen is great,
but is definitely showing its age.

------
habitualcoder
The look and feel somehow looks inconsistent with other google products

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Could you explain a little more? The web interface is just like the Android
Market. The Android phone player is a different UI though.

~~~
mredbord
I think that's precisely what parent comment is referencing; the Music design
scheme may be familiar to Android users, but non-Android users likely see it
as a bit surprising/inconsistent. Two quick examples: button styling and top
account-bar background.

This is also somewhat revealing of how Google wants this app perceived. I see
it as leaning _heavily_ toward a native experience on Android devices, and a
push from that mobile experience into the browser. It's interesting.

------
thisisblurry
Here's the help page that might provide some extra information:
<http://www.google.com/support/music/>

~~~
imcdowell
The "about" page is also slightly more interesting:
<http://music.google.com/about/>

------
tedmiston
This would be compelling with an iOS client. Until then...

------
cing
Screenshots for those of us outside the US please!

~~~
skymt
Here's a YouTube demo (I don't know if it's US-only):
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrNhKcxBbZo>

And here's a screenshot of the page:
[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12299925/About%20Music%20Beta%20by%2...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12299925/About%20Music%20Beta%20by%20Google.png)

------
technotony
I'm getting the 'only available in the United States error' could someone let
us know how much this service will cost?

------
erikpukinskis
I can't imagine Google is thrilled about using Flash. How long before Chrome
gets DRM?

------
smackfu
I would have thought Google had learned their lesson about doing limited roll-
outs: that artificially limiting the network effect kills your product. What
worked for GMail hasn't worked anywhere else.

~~~
fletchowns
Seemed to do nothing but the opposite when they rolled out gmail.

~~~
smackfu
My argument would be that GMail didn't need network effects since it was just
email and you could easily use GMail while your friends still used whatever
they used to use. Contrast to Wave where limited invites kept your friends
from using it which kept you from using it.

~~~
ChrisArchitect
this music thing isn't a social thing at all really though, it's pure utility
and convenience. In this form anyways.

------
kin
i wonder how much space we'll be given. i can't seem to find it on any of the
screens

~~~
glhaynes
They had a slide that said "20,000 songs".

~~~
mxavier
If you were to go for a (really) conservative estimate of 3MB/mp3, that tops
out at 7.5GB. I'd be interested in hearing what their pricing would be for
more space. I jumped the gun and bought 50gb worth of space on Amazon Cloud
Drive. Their player and lack of linux support both suck so if Google can beat
them on either front and price, I might switch. At this point I trust Google
alot more than Amazon at developing a good software product.

------
jmjerlecki
Why would I pay for this over a service I already pay for and love (Rdio)?
Looking for some thoughts

~~~
aw3c2
Looking at your comment history I have to wonder if this is a genuine question
or random negative grumpy rhetoric trolling.

Rdio seems to have a selected catalogue, while you could upload your own
collection to this Google Music service.

